# a little help with ati tool



## jcusimano2 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok I am a newbie with ati tool but it does work on my card and I need a little help if possible. so what about startup and overclocking should I just have ati tool load my oc profile on startup and just stay oc'd all of the time or should I use the 3d detection and only oc while in 3d and let 2d be default?? what way is the best Will I shorten the life of my card if I keep it oc'd all of the time?? and what if 3d detection has trouble telling when I am entering a 3d mode?? basically I want to use the most effec ctive way that requires the least amount of work but also will not F*** my card up thanks everyone

                                                                          joe

I saw a  older version that allowed the 2d 3d settings to be different. I was just thinking that I should disable ati2evxx.exe and let ati tool decide when to go into 3d/oc mode or just oc it all of the time what do most people do??


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone???


----------



## hat (Aug 17, 2008)

you didn't even specify what card you have... we kinda need to know that. atitool was designed for ati video cards, hence the name. your probelms wouldn't suprise me if you had an nvidia card.


----------



## romboi99 (Aug 17, 2008)

yes what kind of card do you currently have, if its the new HD 3000/4000 series u wont have to disable overclock when not playing games as its driver does it automatically to save power and reduce heat


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 17, 2008)

I apogogise I have ATI hd2400 pro

 thanks


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 17, 2008)

I was also wondering if when using "find max core" should I leace the setting that says "increase frequency" every 3 seconds?? doesn't that seem a little too fast?? shouldn't it wait at least a couple of minutes between frequency change??

I appreciate the help


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 17, 2008)

hat said:


> you didn't even specify what card you have... we kinda need to know that. atitool was designed for ati video cards, hence the name. your probelms wouldn't suprise me if you had an nvidia card.





well actually I'm not having any problems right now just questions


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2008)

You shouldnt be overclocking an 2400 since you really wont get much more performance out of it. Its a very low end card.

You need to use AMD GPU clock tool and use atitools to test if its stable.

I dont think the 2400 uses different power states so it doesnt have a "3d mode" im not sure tho. I have a 2400 pro if you want me to look into it.


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 17, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> You shouldnt be overclocking an 2400 since you really wont get much more performance out of it. Its a very low end card.
> 
> You need to use AMD GPU clock tool and use atitools to test if its stable.
> 
> I dont think the 2400 uses different power states so it doesnt have a "3d mode" im not sure tho. I have a 2400 pro if you want me to look into it.



Yeah I knoiw it is a low end card I was just trying to get a little better fps if possible actually they are rising a little bit


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 17, 2008)

How much do people oc their core?? is 200MHz unrealistic or do yuo just go maybe 75MHz?? I know every card is different but I was just looking for some kind of goal


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll install mine and see what it can do, give me afew mins


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah I gotta tell you that would be really awesome if you could tell me what max mem and max core you can get
right now stock is 525/400 and I can get 648/441 without artifacts. now if i use default core then I start artifacting at 450 mem so I can only oc my mem from 400 to 441 but I haven't found a limit on my core yet I am at 648 now and no artifacts even after an hour on furmark or ati tool artifact scanning so basically I just am trying to see how high I can go on gpu without being unrealistic I mean I have already went from 525 to 648 is that too much or should I keep going till I get artifacts??


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I cant seem it to mine to work in this machine so I cant really help you. Hopefully its not dead its been sitting in my pile of old hardware for too long 

Thats a pretty good overclock, but the only thing I would be worried about is heat. The heatsink on mine is pretty tiny.


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 17, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> Well I cant seem it to mine to work in this machine so I cant really help you. Hopefully its not dead its been sitting in my pile of old hardware for too long
> 
> Thats a pretty good overclock, but the only thing I would be worried about is heat. The heatsink on mine is pretty tiny.



I put a tweakmonster double 80mm fan bracket in fromt of it with 2 80mm fans plus the fan on it I don't seekm to be going over 55c right now


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry about your card so can you answer this though so do I leave my card oc'd all of the time or do I ude something like 3D Detaction to clock back and forth depending whether I am playing game or not what is better


----------



## Sdudeva (Feb 15, 2009)

Has any one had problems playing games with the 2400pro. I can't even play an old Combat Wings that I could play with my old mX440 64mb. The grafix look bad and all the text in startup don't Shoe up. Not a cumputer wiz help me please


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 16, 2009)

Ive never been able to get it to work it opens to the task bar sends the quad usage to around25% and fails to open just lags everything up.

the program might be fine though i havent tried ruleing out other things like anti virus etc that maybe conflicting


----------

